# Dozens Arrested At Underage Christmas Party



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Weapons, Drugs, Alcohol Found At Hotel Party*

*ROCKLAND. Mass. -- *Police from four towns on the South Shore raided a hotel in Rockland Sunday night.

NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that 32 people were arrested on various charges, including underage drinking. Police said only two people at the party were of legal drinking age.

As many as 40 people may have been at the party at the Radisson Hotel on Hingham Street, police said. It is unclear if the hotel staff was aware of the party.

"What? We can't celebrate? It is Christmas time. Come on, man," said one teen who was arrested.

Parents bailed the teens out of the Rockland jail Monday morning.

"We found a large quality of alcohol in the room, there was kegs of beer, bottles of whiskey. We did find marijuana and heroin in the room," said Rockland Deputy Police Chief John Llewellyn.

Police were called to the hotel after a parent said a teenage boy was beaten at the party.

"The allegation is that the gun was used, put to the kid's head as the beating was going on. After the fight, the person who rented the room did take off," Llewellyn said.

An air-pellet gun was confiscated along with other weapons.

"A Christmas party gone bad, as they say. It is kind of a sad commentary, I guess, on Christmas night that you have this many kids out drinking, doing drugs and partying on Christmas Day, I guess," Llewellyn said.

The partygoers will be arraigned Tuesday in Hingham District Court.

_Copyright 2005 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Two words- HA HA


----------

